# Ibuprofen - Anti inflammatory tablets



## Allipops (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I am a newbie from the Uk. I currently have an inflammed siactic nerve which is causing pain to shoot down my left leg and is keeping me awake at night.My Osteopath recommended I take Iburofen, but this cause me to have servere diarrhea.Does anyone know of another anti-inflammatory that is available in the UK that doesnt have this effect to IBS sufferers?Many thanks


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Good luck with that. I read that nsaids should be avoided for anyone with any intestinal issues, but wasn't able to get much feedback on that here on the boards for why. Seems like our bowels are inflamed. Drugs are hard on us, period. Can you try a lower dose? I have also heard that cherry juice is anti-inflammatory, so that's a thought.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

Welcome,I am not sure of an alternative in the UK, but I have a friend who is a osteopath and he really recommends a systemic enzyme called vitalzym which is suppose to help with pain, inflammation..etc http://www.worldnutrition.info/vitalzym. I personally have not taken it and I am not sure if you can order it and get it in the UK, but just thought I would let you know. Can you tolerate Aleve? Maybe try to go to physical therapy so they can advice you on heat/cold or exercises that may help. Sorry I am not more help.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a grape seed and skin based flavonoid supplement called Provex CV, which is available in the UK. It has been keeping my IBS at bay for over 10 years, presumably through it's anti-inflammatory effects. (The flavanoids in the cherry juice would presumably be the source of their a-i effects.) You must remember, if you choose a supplementary or dietary route, that flavonoids are not very absorbent--the Provex has been designed to get around that--and so it does take some time to have any effect. Whether you choose cherry or pomegranate or blueberry or purple grape juice, you will need to figure out a daily dose and drink it every day. Someone at your vitamin or health food store should be able to help with that. At least this way you are not exposed to the negative effects of NAISADs.Mark


----------



## Allipops (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I guess I need to do some research on these. Will let you know how I get on.Thanks again


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I just have to throw this in here, if for no other reason, than to stress, yet again, how different we all are.I have many other conditions, as well as the IBS...such as TMJ, FMS, osteoarthritis, DDD, to name a few.At times, these conditions flare to the extent that regardless of the IBS, I take anti-inflammatories.And guess what?My IBS-D is the best it ever is when taking them!Now I know that many (probably the majority) have the opposite reaction, BUT.......this is what it does for me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thai.. why doesn't this surprise me??







LOL I know you are just special!But seriously... you are _so_ right.. we ARE all different and I am glad that you do see some relief.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Awwwww.......thanks so much BQ.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BTW guys I was also thinking about OTC products for joints. (Like Glucosamine & Chondroitin) They can help me reduce stiffness & soreness. I don't know if they would knock the stuffing out of sciatic pain though for poor Allipop. But they can help with more mild aches & pains.Also.. Allipop.. have you tried using a pillow between your knees when sleeping on your side? That may relieve it somewhat at night too. I know this is miserable for you. Also maybe use one of those heat patches OR (can't do both at once so this is really an "or") one of those penetrating rub oinments?Anyway.. do hope your poor back feels better soon!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

there's also a gel, arginine or something like that, at the health food store that is used for pain that you may look into.


----------



## Lee-Ann (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello people, I'm new to these boards. I've had chronic D for the last 15 or so years with some short spaces of respite. This last bout has been four or five years (maybe 2 months 'normal' prior to that) and the past 7 months I've had fecal incontinence to deal with too. I've had a brief foray into the SCD which failed miserably and I've tried various other 'treatments'... calcium/vitD, questran, immodium (made me so much worse lol I couldn't even raise my arms over my head without pooping!)I even tried not eating but Lee-Ann does not do well when she's hungry! Anyway..........POMEGRANATE JUICE.... drink it, love it, stop pooping. I found mention of it somewhere in a research induced frenzy and decided to give it a go, not thinking that it would do anything for me. I had a full glass at about 2pm last Friday and the next morning I did a real, normal, formed, non explosive poop. By the end of Sunday my results were somewhat looser so I had some more PJ on Monday morning and I'm back to normal again. I'm thinking a glass every second day or half a glass a day will do the trick. I'm even starting to add some fibre into my diet which I'd previously avoided because any and all fibre only made the situation worse.Last night I actually went to bed without being padded up like, well, someone wearing a pad lol. For the first time in 6 months I'm not wearing a pad during the day!! Sunday I went on a motorbike ride - 4 hours without worrying about where the toilet was and without any pooping accidents!!!!! I'm hoping to start gaining some weight - last weigh in was only 46kg and I'm 165cm so that's kinda skinny. Okay I'm done rambling now... I'm trying not to get too excited about it but wow..... normal poop!!!!Lee-Ann in Adelaide, Australia


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

what happens when you dont drink pomegranate juice? Does grape juice have similar effect? And does it have to be suger free?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

From the success I have had with purple grape seed and skin supplementation, I expect you would need to drink a lot of grape juice to get the same effects and it took months for real improvements. Still, adding a case of grape juice or pomegranate to your diet can't do a lot of harm. Just keep in mind that the help is likely to come from the seeds and skins, rather than the juice.


----------

